

The most detailed map yet of our place in the universe - saeranv
http://www.vox.com/2014/9/4/6105631/map-galaxy-supercluster-laniakea-milky-way

======
bane
Absolutely beautiful science.

------
VasyaPupkin
Looks amazing!

